# Makin a furry suit... Ideas please



## furyoku (Jun 3, 2008)

I like wolves so I'm making a furry suit for my character for a cosplay con. It's really cool it's in LA and it's nothing but furries! I just want paws, a tail and ears/headband. Any ideas for materials and style? Has any one played Pure Pure, and knows of Hinata?


----------

